# Jerry Poteet DVDs any good?



## amishman (Jun 11, 2007)

Curious about the Jerry Poteet JKD Training DVDs.  Anyone here view them and have some opinions on their quality of training and exercises?

Thanks

tj


----------



## simplicity (Jun 13, 2007)

Yep, Sifu Jerry Poteet tapes are some of the best on the market. They are worth the purchase. 




Keeping "IT" Real,
John


----------



## CheukMo (Jun 18, 2007)

I have all of his material on VHS, which I need to transfer to DVD.  From what my novice eyes can see, his material is very good.


----------

